# Repairing plastic bumpers



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a little atlecation with a dry stone wall 
Cracked bumper and mounting tabs what's the best gear for repairing plastic 
JB weld comes up on searches, but you guys usually know best :thumb:


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Nothing, there must be a best product ??


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It all depends on exactly how the tabs are damaged ..... but how about Q Bond?
http://shop.autoparts-inverurie.co....-powders---ultra-strong-super-glue-6687-p.asp


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

That gear looks great for broken mount 
Need a recommended system for the cracks, with a gauze type thing 
Then a flexible filler for making good, could go to halfords but might not be up to the job


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

:lol:Thought I'd seen it somewhere
Still don't know what it is or where to get some I'll have a google


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I fixed all cracks and broken tabs on my bumpers using this technique






instead of tools I used a soldering iron. Takes more time but didnt spend any money except for the steel mesh, which was ~50p for 3sqft and used only 10% to fix all the cracks.


----------

